# Ripping out fur on tail



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi guys. Sorry I haven't been around much. Things have been busy with getting things ready for school, and doctors appointments, etc. I'll update more later.

Last year Argos ripped the fur out of his tail in a small area with his teeth. We gave him a bath, treated him for fleas, and wouldn't let him touch it. It got better with no problems. Since the whole lick granuloma thing started in May, I have been giving him melatonin and he has left his leg alone to the point where I think it us completely healed. So, I decided to try taking him off of the melatonin. It makes him very sleepy. Things were fine for 2 days. We have been having some big issues with Argos not getting off of the bed at night and going to his bed recently. I thought maybe it was because the melatonin made him so tired. He would look at us and lay back down. After 2 days without the melatonin, he was so defiant last night that Rich had to lift him off of the bed for me to have a spot to sleep on. Of course, I told Rich that until Argos learns to get off of the bed and follow those commands he has no rights to get on our bed. He's not a defiant dog and usually follows commands well. This morning, I noticed some hair on the floor and we just swept on Wednesday. I figured Argos is shedding. We had some errands to run tonight so my oldest sat with the dog because we were gone all day yesterday too. When we got home he said he noticed Argos chewing at his tail and when he looked at it it was all raw. I immediately took a look and it was bad. He has a very large sore from almost the top of the tail probably 4 or 5 inches long. The hair was all matted in it, well what was left of his hair anyway. It was very moist and oozy. I figured this to be a hot spot, but his other hot spots have always just been moist. This had some yellow, pus looking slime on it. I cut the hair and washed it really well. I am debating on using Gold Bond. I've never seen a hot spot that looked like it had puss on it. You can tell that when he ripped out his fur, it took skin pieces with it. I gave him melatonin tonight and he is resting without messing with his tail. I'm at a loss as to why he did this. He didn't mess with it today so he must have started last night. Our vet isn't open until Monday and the only emergency vet in the area is our old vet who I can't stand, plus I don't think she's a good vet. I'll post a pic in the morning, but would love some thoughts on this for now.

Thanks...


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention, the spot isn't warm to the touch at all.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You said that the hair left on the tail was all matted. This may have caused the problem to begin with. A dog's fur can mat very close to the skin and pull at the skin level caiusing an irritation. The dog then chews at it to "relieve" the discomfort and ends up making it worse and compounding the problem. I would cut away the fur and wash out the sore area with an antiseptic of some kind. Pat it dry and put a light coating of Gold Bond. I would do this 4-6 times a day till no signs of puss and then do it 3 times a day. If no significant improvement in a day or two I would get him into a vet.
Good luck!


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

By matted, I don't mean that there were mats in the hair. The hair was crusty from the drainage from the sore and became matted to the sore. I will try your ideas though. Thanks.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like a hotspot to me and what Beau gets sometime. It is good that you cut the hair away and cleaned it. Pack the goldbond powder on there and keep it from getting moist. They can grow over night to double in size so keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Argus! Sounds like you got good advice!


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I was so busy keeping up after Argos hair, his tail, cleaning, and last minute things for the kids for school next week that I forgot to post the pic. I'm pretty sure you guys were right and it is a hot spot. Argos' just never got really pus covered. The Gold Bond is helping. It is now dry. No pus. It hasn't grown any. He definitely lets me know when the powder needs put on again. My house is starting to look like it is snowing inside with all the powder lol. Here's the pic.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww poor kid!!! Sawyer just had a hot spot and it was oozing too!!! If Argo's doesn't look better soon you may want to go to the vet for some antibiotics!!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG! OWIE!!!!! Poor Argos


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG that looks so sore poor darling I hope he recovers soon, I dont want to sound dim but what is a hot spot, is it due to climate as I had never heard of them untill comeing onto this forum and haven't known any dogs in the UK that has had them.


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

Hot spots are basically a moist eczema. It's a very irritated are of skin that's moist and sticky. Some Goldens get them from not being dryed well. Argos gets his when he's has fleas and sometimes for no reason.

For an update, what was staying dry is not staying dry. We have an appointment with the vet tomorrow morning. He now has another spot on his stomach right in his crotch. So, the highlight of my day was shaving Argos' sac. His chest/stomach are is a little red and irritated too. So, I definitely think a vet trip is in order. I'm happy they can get us in tomorrow. Now, I just have to keep him from scratching until then. I'll let you know what the vet says.


----------

